# The MACKDADDY of all GO DAWGS threads take #7.....



## Unicoidawg

Well if Brownie ain't gonna start it I will...... now you buncha tech and bammer idjits go play in the road or something.


Now GO DAWGS from lovely Cleveland GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs threads every where, must be getting close to G-Day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!     

Turn it up! 






GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bitteroot

woot....I was gonna pull the trigger myself if ya didn't do sumpin Uni.....


----------



## gacowboy

GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Richard Appleby was a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> woot....I was gonna pull the trigger myself if ya didn't do sumpin Uni.....



Don't you mean mash a button
Roll Tide.


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Don't you mean mash a button
> Roll Tide.



sig line applies here.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I saw Hershel (one of him anyways) in Wrightsville da udder day.  Still a super respectful and nice guy.



Purty sho he's on drugs . . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw Hershel (one of him anyways) in Wrightsville da udder day.  Still a super respectful and nice guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Purty sho he's on drugs . . .



Too bad there's no video of you telling _him_ that! 

I could hear Munson, now..._There goes Herschel...my God he just ran right through Quack like he wasn't even there! Man, did you see that? Quack is just lying there on his back in a puddle of yellow liquid of sorts. Arms and legs spread wide out. He's not moving, you guys! Well, except for the nerves twitching. Man that was just brutal! Let's go down to Loren. Whatcha got Loren?_


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Too bad there's no video of you telling _him_ that!
> 
> I could hear Munson, now..._There goes Herschel...my God he just ran right through Quack like he wasn't even there! Man, did you see that? Quack is just lying there on his back in a puddle of yellow liquid of sorts. Arms and legs spread wide out. He's not moving, you guys! Well, except for the nerves twitching. Man that was just brutal! Let's go down to Loren. Whatcha got Loren?_






WOW !!  I wouldn't even shoe strang tackle Herschel in my prime !!!  No No:


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!  I wouldn't even shoe strang tackle Herschel in my prime !!!  No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Americus Georgia.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Matthew6 said:


> Don't you mean mash a button
> Roll Tide.



I knew old Mr.UAACA Charter member would show up.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GO DAWGS FROM HERE IN TROUP.CO.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Silver Britches said:


> Too bad there's no video of you telling _him_ that!
> 
> I could hear Munson, now..._There goes Herschel...my God he just ran right through Quack like he wasn't even there! Man, did you see that? Quack is just lying there on his back in a puddle of yellow liquid of sorts. Arms and legs spread wide out. He's not moving, you guys! Well, except for the nerves twitching. Man that was just brutal! Let's go down to Loren. Whatcha got Loren?_





Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW !!  I wouldn't even shoe strang tackle Herschel in my prime !!!  No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Harrisonville Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


>



How old are his grandchildren now?


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Martin. What up Possum hunter?


----------



## Nitram4891

Morning Charlie.  Less than a week left until I can start terrorizing turkeys in the ONF.  Go Jackets turkey hunting!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning Charlie.  Less than a week left until I can start terrorizing turkeys in the ONF.  Go Jackets turkey hunting!



I gotta wait a few more days to do it legaly. We saw around 400 on the farm today.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> I gotta wait a few more days to do it legaly. We saw around 400 on the farm today.



400???   Are you raising them???


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide dawgies


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> 400???   Are you raising them???



No we have seen larger groups than that, over 500.


----------



## Matthew6

You need to make some Turkey bacon Charlie.   Rtr.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> You need to make some Turkey bacon Charlie.   Rtr.



Yuck


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sumner Georgia. Wally Butts was a DGD.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide dawgies



Matthew, do you wish to leave this "world" known as Woody's?

Take that tide, wash your clothes, send it to Harvey, or whatever. No No:

Now, carry on Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Get him Muddy. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Appleby to Wahington was DGD memory


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs chasing possums in North Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs riding the dirt roads down in the MON.


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs slow-pokin the backroads sippin' on a cooler full of cold beers.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets already enjoying Friday!

Charles how do you hunt 500 turkeys at one time?  I can't imagine trying to not get busted by 1000 eyes.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a fine Friday morning.......


----------



## Nitram4891

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS on a fine Friday morning.......



Go Jackets, already past 5 oclock here...it's miller time.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide Nitram.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs ... hope it don't rain my girls out of softball tomorrow....


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a sorry Friday ...... just found out I gotta work tomorrow....... puke puke


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a soaking wet Friday in the Commonwealth.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets already enjoying Friday!
> 
> Charles how do you hunt 500 turkeys at one time?  I can't imagine trying to not get busted by 1000 eyes.



By the time season opens they are all split up and a little harder to sneak up on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## KyDawg

In the MON


----------



## Silver Britches

May all of you (You pesky Tech and Bammer idjits included) have a safe and wonderful Weekend!

 












GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the west coast.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS....... Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS....... Hope everyone has a great Easter weekend!!!!!!!!!!



You to John. Dont hide the eggs on the side of the Mountain, they all roll off.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Adel Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

George Patton was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs fellars! Attaboy Unicoi keep it going! After all this is a UGA forum! Got a few more weeks of hard labor and I'll be back!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs fellars! Attaboy Unicoi keep it going! After all this is a UGA forum! Got a few more weeks of hard labor and I'll be back!!!



We are all looking forward to it Brownie!  Go jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs fellars! Attaboy Unicoi keep it going! After all this is a UGA forum! Got a few more weeks of hard labor and I'll be back!!!



Hpefully you will be back in time to see 6 get banded



Nitram4891 said:


> We are all looking forward to it Brownie!  Go jackets!



To Early in the morning for Football jokes Martin. Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> We are all looking forward to it Brownie!  Go jackets!



Yep. Morning Charles. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Matthew.


----------



## John Cooper

Afternoon DAWGS!!!!!!! Just got off work......


----------



## KyDawg

Man you and Brown sure making Obama happy with all that OT yall working.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bama Sucks!


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Tech sucks!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!..


----------



## KyDawg

Catching up quick Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Tech sucks!



Yes.  Yes they do....


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie...... I am salary...... all I do is make the company happy since they don't pay me any extra.......lol


----------



## KyDawg

Oh well, been there and done that. He is getting abig enough cut regardless.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomas County.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Matthew.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Bama Sucks!



Welcome back hater. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Bowling Broke road.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets in Richmond Hill, GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Are you still abroad Martin?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Are you still abroad Martin?



Only for 2 more days Charles.


----------



## Bitteroot

Martin is a broad?

I've never been abroad but I've been overseas......


----------



## KyDawg

How did I know you would chime in on that one.


----------



## Bitteroot

Sig line applies here....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Sig line applies here....



Find that piebald possum yet?


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> Martin is a broad?
> 
> I've never been abroad but I've been overseas......


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Find that piebald possum yet?



If he does do you think he will be able to resist the urge to eat it so he can get it mounted??


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Find that piebald possum yet?



Not yet.  Had the flu for a few days. Feelin a lil better tonight......been a batch.. .bacha ..... Single guy for two days and spent it on the couch.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Not yet.  Had the flu for a few days. Feelin a lil better tonight......been a batch.. .bacha ..... Single guy for two days and spent it on the couch.....



Did the rain mess up your girls ballgames?


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> If he does do you think he will be able to resist the urge to eat it so he can get it mounted??



The possums me and olcowman collect are generally past the point of eatin.   But they make good hood ornaments for folks that need....... A message....


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Did the rain mess up your girls ballgames?



No.... We won it all ....! Go Diamond Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

My girl didn't get to play this weekend.  She was at leadership convention in Atlanta.  She got first place in the speech completion.  My boy got second in his speech comp as well. And I found out Thursday Spencer will graduate with Highest Honors....
Proud daddy up here in the middle of hickville......


----------



## Silver Britches

Just finished watching Georgia beat Stanford in women's basketball 61-59.  I pull for my Dawgs NO MATTER THE SPORT! I AM A DAWG AND PROUD OF IT!

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> My girl didn't get to play this weekend.  She was at leadership convention in Atlanta.  She got first place in the speech completion.  My boy got second in his speech comp as well. And I found out Thursday Spencer will graduate with Highest Honors....
> Proud daddy up here in the middle of hickville......



Congrats root!


----------



## Bitteroot

Nitram4891 said:


> Congrats root!


Appreciate  it Martin......


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Just finished watching Georgia beat Stanford in women's basketball 61-59.  I pull for my Dawgs NO MATTER THE SPORT! I AM A DAWG AND PROUD OF IT!
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Good to hear that Silver, dont follow it that close, but anytime the Dawgs win it is good to me.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> My girl didn't get to play this weekend.  She was at leadership convention in Atlanta.  She got first place in the speech completion.  My boy got second in his speech comp as well. And I found out Thursday Spencer will graduate with Highest Honors....
> Proud daddy up here in the middle of hickville......



Good news and congrats to the Kids. Must take after thier mama?


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Good news and congrats to the Kids. Must take after thier mama?



She is a world class momma..... That obviously had a grudge against herself when she married me...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a wet Morning in the Bluegrass. Happy Easter.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs at the outlaws house. Won't be long and it will be over!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Tech sucks!





Bitteroot said:


> Yes.  Yes they do....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hiding Easter eggs in the MON.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Easter Charlie and quack. Roll tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Easter Charlie and quack. Roll tide.






Backatcha 6 !!!


----------



## biggabuck

GO DAWGS!!!  Cant wait till The G-Day Game!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bama sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cook County.


----------



## KyDawg

Monday Go Dawgs from Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Georgia Bulldawgs. I would rather be a Dawg with one Championship than a Bamer with 500. Course most of them wont understand.


----------



## Bitteroot

Goooooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Goooooo Dawgs!!!!!



What up Possum chaser?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Georgia Bulldawgs. I would rather be a Dawg with one Championship than a Bamer with 500. Course most of them wont understand.



Morning Charlie. Go bammers catching white bass and stripers on a chilly morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6. Go Dagws.


----------



## Bitteroot

Flu day 10... Shoot me.


----------



## KyDawg

I will if I can get somebody to thow you up.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> Flu day 10... Shoot me.



Ok. I volunteer


----------



## Bitteroot

Lock and load......


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs with the 10 day flu.


----------



## Bitteroot

Thanks bro....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Adairsville Ga, from  a Dawg in Adairville Ky.


----------



## Matthew6

Go possum eating dawgs with the 10 day flu.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Silver City Ga!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Silver City Ga!



I'm hungry.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm hungry.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



I'm a slacker.......... It's coming I SWEAR!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> I'm a slacker.......... It's coming I SWEAR!!! Go Dawgs!



Couldn't help but poke at ya..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Couldn't help but poke at ya..



Worked 23 days straight. Got off at 5 and have to be back in at 11.... until noon tomorrow. Go Dawgs for overitme!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Worked 23 days straight. Got off at 5 and have to be back in at 11.... until noon tomorrow. Go Dawgs for overitme!



Hey Brown let me hold a dollar.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets.  Finally back in beautiful Georgia, getting ready to head to the turkey woods.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets.  Finally back in beautiful Georgia, getting ready to head to the turkey woods.



Go jackets killing Turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, welcome home Martin.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, welcome home Martin.



Thanks Charlie, feels good to be back.  Now it needs to quit raining so I can get back to harassing thunder chickens! 

And to be different, Go Braves!  Nice start to the season!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go dawgs......


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> Lock and load......



Are you well yet.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Are you well yet.



Not yet.... first day back at work....shouldn't have come in till Saturday....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Not yet.... first day back at work....shouldn't have come in till Saturday....



You need some of my recipe.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the land of never ending winter. Just when I though spring had sprung, the high here today was 42.


----------



## brownceluse

Talking about mid to high 70's here next week. Bring it on and go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like is probably May before I get back that way. Wife been a little under the weather the last few days.


----------



## KyDawg

Auburn this year Bama next year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Richland ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Ronnie Swoops was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from cabbage town!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Brown they must have you working some crazy hours.


----------



## tell sackett

"Meat Cleaver" Weaver was a dgd

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

tell sackett said:


> "Meat Cleaver" Weaver was a dgd
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!



No doubt


----------



## Silver Britches

How about some love for kickers? John Kasay was a DGD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> How about some love for kickers? John Kasay was a DGD!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You are right, and was he not still in the league last year?


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> You are right, and was he not still in the league last year?



I thought so to, but I guess 2011 was his final year. Read Article

Thomas Davis was also a DGD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Also Billy Bennet. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Poulos was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome home Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Bad news today, Mitchell had knee surgery.


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday Morning Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wish me luck, nephew is flying his plane into the MON and picking me and a couple of buds up to fly to SSI for some flats fishing with "Wharfrat", Gawd I hope he don't kill us all.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs flying in and out of the MON.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Jeff, cooking some steaks this afternoon, yall should come by and eat with us.


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs lost in the MON.


----------



## T.P.

Go Dawgs hoping they don't die today on a plane. Good luck to those Dawgs flying on a plane.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Jeff, cooking some steaks this afternoon, yall should come by and eat with us.



Man, thats awful tempting Charlie.....  How's the Mrs she feeling better?


----------



## brownceluse

T.P. said:


> Go Dawgs hoping they don't die today on a plane. Good luck to those Dawgs flying on a plane.



 Praying for ya Quack! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Man, thats awful tempting Charlie.....  How's the Mrs she feeling better?



Yeah, I can tell she is feeling better, her honey dew list are getting longer.


----------



## brownceluse

Hey, BJ can you make this thread official so only postive post about UGA can be posted on this thread? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, I can tell she is feeling better, her honey dew list are getting longer.



Got off work early and the Mrs made me take her to Athens to the mall..... It was nice to see all those Dawg fans on the way there and back!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Got off work early and the Mrs made me take her to Athens to the mall..... It was nice to see all those Dawg fans on the way there and back!



Are you going to G-Day?


----------



## KyDawg

Was it today?


----------



## brownceluse

Yeah it was today. I worked until about 2 so it was too late. No G day this year.  That juco reciever Rump had a good day


----------



## KyDawg

Dang I was thinking it was next week, every thing kinda been behind here the last few days.


----------



## brownceluse

I would have liked to have gone but I had to work. It would have been nice to watch some fb....


----------



## KyDawg

We can start the countdown to the real kickoff now. How many days Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse

08/31/13 Clemson  Clemson, S.C. 8:00 p.m. ET 
09/07/13 vs. South Carolina * Athens, Ga. TBA 
09/21/13 vs. North Texas Athens, Ga. TBA 
09/28/13 vs. LSU * Athens, Ga. TBA 
10/05/13 at Tennessee * Knoxville, Tenn. TBA 
10/12/13 vs. Missouri * Athens, Ga. TBA 
10/19/13 at Vanderbilt * Nashville, Tenn. TBA 
11/02/13 vs. Florida * Jacksonville, Fla. TBA 
11/09/13 vs. Appalachian State Athens, Ga. TBA 
11/16/13 at Auburn * Auburn, Ala. TBA 
11/23/13 vs. Kentucky * Athens, Ga. TBA 
11/30/13 at Georgia Tech Atlanta, Ga. TBA 
There Are No Upcoming Events
Next Event
   at     

ClemsonDay:    Saturday 
Date:    Aug. 31, 2013 
Location:    Clemson, S.C. 
Time:    8:00 p.m. ET 

Coverage    
TV:    ABC


----------



## KyDawg

10 and 2 the way I see it.


----------



## brownceluse

11-1 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> 11-1 Go Dawgs!



Hope you are right. Go Dawgs. I got to go whup Odell.


----------



## brownceluse

12-0 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Where did we pick up that other win?


----------



## brownceluse

Just thought I'd go all in...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy

How did our defense look? GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## brownceluse

gacowboy said:


> How did our defense look? GO DAWGS !!!



They won! Black team and 1st D coached by Grantham.


----------



## KyDawg

Will have to see CMR beat the chickens before I believe it. He just cant seem to get them ready fro that game.


----------



## brownceluse

Yeah they have had our #, but it's time for a w against the OBC


----------



## KyDawg

Dont really know why, but I like this team. Not full of guys thinking more about NFL than the UGA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont really know why, but I like this team. Not full of guys thinking more about NFL than the UGA.



Cant wait to see how the D shapes out.


----------



## KyDawg

I think we will be better on the D-line because we have a coach there now.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think we will be better on the D-line because we have a coach there now.



I've watched some video of him coaching them up. He's also a big fan of keeping them fresh. I think we will see just about all the the boys up front given plenty of breathers. Garner wasnt a big fan of playing underclassmen. We are not as big up front as the last couple years but they look strong and athletic. Tray Matthews has been tearing up this spring at free safety. I read an article about Garrison Smith and he was talking about how in years past the 1st teamers seem to forget about fundementals, he wanted to change that. I like that alot! I'm hoping they have enough to hold off Clemscum and the chickens and just get better and better each game.


----------



## KyDawg

That sounds encouraging. Maybe we will have us some junkyard Dawgs this year.


----------



## brownceluse

Posted: Saturday, April 6, 2013 7:11 pm | Updated: 7:32 pm, Sat Apr 6, 2013. 

Young defense resilient after opening-drive score on G-Day CODY PACE RedAndBlack.com | 0 comments 

Georgia’s first-team offense opened the the annual G-Day game in an unconventional way on Saturday.

The first play from scrimmage was a pass attempt by wide receiver Rantavious Wooten to tight end Arthur Lynch after a backward pass from quarterback Aaron Murray.

The trick play, though resulting in an incomplete pass, was enough to shake up the defense for the first drive.

“Our offense doesn’t normally run that so we didn’t know what to call,” outside linebacker Jordan Jenkins said. “We got messed up on our alignments and it just sort of threw us off. They threw a lot of surprises at us in that first series.”

However, following that drive, the first-team defense dominated the game, inducing four consecutive three-and-outs and no points surrendered in the remainder of the first quarter.

During that span, the defense recorded three sacks and allowed just 15 total yards.

“The defense did a great job adjusting today,” wide receiver Chris Conley said. “They go up against us every day so it’s hard sometimes to get a jump on people you play against so much… They made some plays, they read some things that we were doing and the defense made it rough on us today.”

A lot of the problems the defense had early can be chalked up to youth and inexperience.

“[It was] just a couple miscommunications,” defensive end Garrison Smith said. “Beginning jitters, if that’s what you can call it. Once everyone settled down we played well…everybody just had to get the nervousness out and just continue to play.”

For a lot of the players involved, this was the first time playing in front of a crowd in a Georgia uniform.

“I guess they might have got their heads caught in the lights a little bit,” Jenkins said. “I know that experience is going to prepare them for when they’ve got the whole stadium filled and everybody cheering and all that.”

Following that first drive, coaching played a big role in getting the players back in the right frame of mind.

“Coach just told us to settle down, come out the next drive and get a shutout,” strong safety Josh Harvey-Clemons said. “We already knew that once they got in their offense, our defense is confident enough to know that we can stop it.”

In the long run, the early struggle for the defense could benefit the young guys who will see playing time this season.

“I feel like they definitely recognized that they got a good feel for what it was like scrimmaging,” Jenkins said. “They got a little bit of an early taste of what it’s like playing in the SEC. I feel like after that, after they got cooled down, mentally they were ready for whatever the offense was going to bring to them.”

Overall, the team handled the situation well, Harvey-Clemons said.

“Nobody panicked, nobody was arguing or anything,” he said. “We just came to the sideline, talked to coach Grantham, he showed us what we were doing wrong and we went back out and got a stop the next drive.” 

Following the game, head coach Mark Richt was happy with the rebound of his defense.

“That’s the hardest thing about defense, it’s tough to prepare for things you haven’t seen all spring long,” Richt said. “I think a couple of those plays were plays we hadn’t run much, but we executed well. I thought they settled down pretty good for the most part.”

His one problem was with the defense was their handling of the last drive in the first half, which resulted in a 33-second touchdown.

However, he did provide an excuse for the quick score by the first-team offense.

“We don’t spend a lot of time working on the one-minute, two-minute drills in the spring,” Richt said. “We do it a little bit, one scrimmage, but we don’t do it a lot. We do it a lot more in the fall.”

In general, the defense struggled with the fast-paced series, like those that opened and closed the first half. Part of that, according to inside linebacker Amarlo Herrera, is just communication.

“It’s pretty much just calling the plays on time,” Herrera said. “When the offense starts going fast and we’ve got to call plays from the sideline, we sometimes get the signal a little late.”


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for the update Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie! Bama Sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Where has 6 been lately, did Muddy finally get him?


----------



## brownceluse

Nah I seen that joker lurking earlier,,,,,,, He's probably mad that I showed back up..... Silly tider


----------



## KyDawg

I hope Bama wins the west, so we can play them again in the SECCG.


----------



## KyDawg

Turkey season opens up here a week from today. They are thicker than gnats right now, in 7 days they go invisible.


----------



## brownceluse

Dang thunder chickens learn too much from the deer...


----------



## KyDawg

Think I will night hunt this year.


----------



## brownceluse

Never thought about turkey hunting night,,,,,,,


----------



## KyDawg

Just got to find the right tree.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Harbins Ga.!


----------



## brownceluse

Record crowd yesterday at the G day game. 45,000+ showed up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hot today in Kentucky, the gants are out and all the Grands kida are here, dont get no better than that, this side of Georgia that is. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Bout to take a nap gotta be in at 11 tonight. Two more nights of this crap then back to normal! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting back to normal.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting back to normal.


evening Charlie. Go bammers slaying white bass.


----------



## KyDawg

It is a little early for the white bass up here. Bout two more weeks and they will take over the Red river.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> It is a little early for the white bass up here. Bout two more weeks and they will take over the Red river.



Just now getting good here. Will be on fire midweek.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant wait to make some fresh Turkey and white bass casserole.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie! I see 6 is still stalking you.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie! I see 6 is still stalking you.



When I move back to Georgia I am going to put in for one of them high paying modurmater jobs like Muddy and rh have, and then I will get him.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> When I move back to Georgia I am going to put in for one of them high paying modurmater jobs like Muddy and rh have, and then I will get him.



You dont have to live in Ga to be a modurmater..... Just let them know you are interested..


----------



## KyDawg

I could not read you last post Jeff is was garbled. Must be the weather.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Kirby Moore was a DGD on the 65 and 66 team.


----------



## riprap

I miss the bama articles.


----------



## KyDawg

Where in the world have you been Rip? Fishing everyday most likely.


----------



## brownceluse

I miss all the knowledge Bama fans give to this forum. I miss how they remind all of us that without Bama there would be no cfb. CFB fans all over the country should send Saban and all the Bama players from past and present a great big thank you! Go Dawgs because witout T town Athens wouldnt even be here!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I miss all the knowledge Bama fans give to this forum. I miss how they remind all of us that without Bama there would be no cfb. CFB fans all over the country should send Saban and all the Bama players from past and present a great big thank you! Go Dawgs because witout T town Athens wouldnt even be here!



And dont forget about that Bar-B-Q place.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And dont forget about that Bar-B-Q place.



Oh yeah without Bama there wouldnt be any BBQ! The slaves didnt start good Q Bama fans did!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Oh yeah without Bama there wouldnt be any BBQ! The slaves didnt start good Q Bama fans did!



Well at least they burnt the one in Atlanta down.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well at least they burnt the one in Atlanta down.



I hear they are rebuilding that hole in the wall..


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I hear they are rebuilding that hole in the wall..



Probably the best BBQ they had came right after they put the fire out.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

brownceluse said:


> I miss all the knowledge Bama fans give to this forum. I miss how they remind all of us that without Bama there would be no cfb. CFB fans all over the country should send Saban and all the Bama players from past and present a great big thank you! Go Dawgs because witout T town Athens wouldnt even be here!



Bama fans and knowledge,that's funny.


----------



## brownceluse

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Bama fans and knowledge,that's funny.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Probably the best BBQ they had came right after they put the fire out.



Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg

Monday Go Dawgs from SW Kentucky.


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooot.......Go dawgs....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Hooot.......Go dawgs....



Where you been North Georgia possum hunter.


----------



## brownceluse

Go you possum, coon, eating Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Tech Sucks!

I truly hate the Gators!

Auburn is a place for cheaters!


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I aint crazy about UT either.


----------



## brownceluse

Ahh Bama sucks too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Recovering......


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Recovering......



too much apple pie?No No:


----------



## riprap

Leaving wed morning with the camper and my buddy with the ranger to punish the crappie at west point. Go dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Leaving wed morning with the camper and my buddy with the ranger to punish the crappie at west point. Go dawgs.



Good luck!
I want to see some pic's in the fishing forum when you get back. 
Now excuse me while i put brownceluse back on triple secret probation....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hey from the MON !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey from the MON !!!



Go Dawgs in the MON!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Go dawgs from boardtown rd here in the mountains!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck!
> I want to see some pic's in the fishing forum when you get back.
> Now excuse me while i put brownceluse back on triple secret probation....



No No:No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Boardtown Rd to Americus, from the MON to Bethlehem Ga. from Calhoun to Moultrie, to Adairville Ky. GO DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6

Go bammers still slaying the white bass. Tennessee sux.


----------



## KyDawg

6 is up way past his bedtime. Probably watching BB pulling for Michigan.


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Payne was a DGD on the 1980 Squad.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from the night shift working in the ghetto of Atlanta!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from the night shift working in the ghetto of Atlanta!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


>



Morning Charlie. Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs jack!


----------



## KyDawg

Bout bedtime for you Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Bout bedtime for you Jeff. Go Dawgs.



Woke up around 12 Charlie. Got 3 hours.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go you sleepy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 12-0 and a SEC and a NC this year!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Friend is mad!
Football notebook: coach disappointed with O-line 
StoryCommentsPrint Create a hardcopy of this page Font Size: Default font size Larger font size . Posted: Tuesday, April 9, 2013 8:28 pm | Updated: 10:00 pm, Tue Apr 9, 2013. 

Football notebook: coach disappointed with O-line CODY PACE RedAndBlack.com | 0 comments 

Coming into the spring, Georgia head coach Mark Richt said that he wanted to have eight or nine guys ready to see playing time on the offensive line this season.

What may be troubling for the unit, outside of the ineffective run blocking on Saturday, is that offensive line coach Will Friend doesn’t see them as being close to that number as the spring practice season comes to a close.

“Today I thought about six to seven, I saw about six to seven guys do some good things,” Friend said.

Following G-Day, Richt was not troubled by the play of the line, citing the rotation of guys and the fact that they had to field two offensive lines as opposed to just one.

Friend, on the other hand, was discouraged.

“I didn’t think the red team played with enough effort, I was disappointed in that,” Friend said. “It looked like they were just trying to get through the day, started out early and was like they thought the day was over… [They] didn’t play like we wanted, didn’t play physical enough, didn’t play with the kind of effort that we expect out of them.”

While Friend wasn't pleased with the performance of the first-team line, he did have some praise for the guys who played for the black team.

“I thought the [black] team really gave some good effort,” Friend said. “I thought they showed some guys that wanted to compete and do some good things so I thought that was good.”


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs might beat them Bamers this year.


----------



## KyDawg

He wont be their Friend if they dont put out 100%


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs might beat them Bamers this year.



Evening Charlie. I hope they get to play in the seccg again this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Whats up Matthew, you gonna fry me some of dem white Bass?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Funston Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot

Gnight.... Go Dawgs.....


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Orr class of 57 was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Bama still sux!


----------



## KyDawg

Alabama invented football


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Alabama invented football



This^^^^^^. Morning Charles.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Alabama invented football


 Alabama invented the septic tank! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go dawgs!!



Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in South Ga. heading this way.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga! Where the apple pie is flowing!


----------



## KyDawg

Bill Goldberg was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time for you to get a break Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Fred Gibson was a DGD!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for you to get a break Jeff. Go Dawgs.



Leaving Sat for Disney then a couple days at the beach in Daytona! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Leaving Sat for Disney then a couple days at the beach in Daytona! Go Dawgs!



That sounds like fun. Hope you enjoy your vacation, you have earned one.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That sounds like fun. Hope you enjoy your vacation, you have earned one.



Yes I have. Just hate watching my bank account suffer at Disney........ Buy it makes the wife happy so I'll take it....


----------



## Muddyfoots

Ketchup Ward was a good 'un..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Ketchup Ward was a good 'un..



Yes he was my friend.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go you possum eatin Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go you possum eatin Dawgs!!!!



From old possum eater hisself.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

brownceluse said:


> Alabama invented the septic tank! Go Dawgs!



True,because we know what they are full of


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a stormy morning in the commonwealth.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Hillsboro, GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets in Hillsboro, GA.



Have not heard from you lately Martin. I guess the Georgia turkey population has taken a major hit.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Have not heard from you lately Martin. I guess the Georgia turkey population has taken a major hit.



Unfortunately no, but I'm going to give it one more go tomorrow.  Pretty much haven't had any luck whatsoever.  Last birds I was moving in on were shot 200 yards from me.  This is on national forest on a tuesday morning with no trucks anywhere in sight.  Nearest road to the one I was on was at least a mile.  No idea where this guy came from but he beat me to it.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charlie. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Matthew. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bring on the storms. I can stand to make a little more $$ before I go on vacation!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs bring on the storms. I can stand to make a little more $$ before I go on vacation!



Keep this up and you will have money left over.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Keep this up and you will have money left over.



Nah I don't see that happening...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs going to Disney land.


----------



## T.P.

#GoDawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff you should stop in at Keebs Mudfest and eat my share of oysters.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool Friday morning in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Roll tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets at the masters!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets at the masters!






Kuchar's playing good golf.  Bubba blew up .


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets at the masters!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kuchar's playing good golf.  Bubba blew up .



This is not the masters thread...... Go Dawgs in mid town for Martin and Go Dawgs in the MON for QQuack..


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, enjoying my turkey hunting Bulldawgs from South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, been a long chasing turkeys this old man is worn out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Charlie them thunder chickens will keep you young!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GATA DAWGS!!!! From the camper here in Troup Co.


----------



## brownceluse

Bout to load up and head to Fl! Sprung break for the kids! Go Dawgs for week off!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Enjoy the Florida trip Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Bout to load up and head to Fl! Sprung break for the kids! Go Dawgs for week off!


Enjoy Disney. Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Matthew, been bust chasing turkey again today with my buds from Moultrie.


----------



## Matthew6

Good luck on the Turkey hunting Charlie. Hope you get a nice one. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

I have not really hunted yet, just trying to see that dem old south Georgia boys have some luck.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Kissimee Fl. I did stop in Gainsville on the way down for a bathroom break.......


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS .......


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Kissimee Fl. I did stop in Gainsville on the way down for a bathroom break.......


Gainesville and Auburn are perfect locations for bathroom breaks.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  Enjoy the time off brownie.  I'm headed back to Asia this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in FLorida.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!  Enjoy the time off brownie.  I'm headed back to Asia this afternoon.



Have fun and post more pictures.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff call me tomoorow and walk me thru how to post a picture from my e-mail. Well not neccessarily romorrow. call when you get home. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff call me tomoorow and walk me thru how to post a picture from my e-mail. Well not neccessarily romorrow. call when you get home. Go Dawgs.



View the image in your email and right-click on it to save it to your computer, if you haven't already done so. Once you have the image saved to your computer, log in here to post something and click on the little paper clip above to post an image. So simple a Gator and Yeller Fly could even do it! There's nothing to it! 




This amazing tutorial was brought to you by Silver Britches!  Here helping my fellow Dawgs since day one! 





GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Thanks silver! Charlie I will still call you when I get home! Go Dawgs from central Fl!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Silver, it worked. You can still call me Jeff. GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Bammers putting it on the hybrids.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Silver, it worked. You can still call me Jeff. GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS.



You're welcome, sir! Glad to help!

GO DAWGS!  up in the Bluegrass state!

GO DAWGS!  on a Florida vacation behind enemy lines! By the way, hope you and the family are having a wonderful time, Brown. Stay safe!

GO DAWGS!  all over the world! 

God Bless Boston and all those who have been affected!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> You're welcome, sir! Glad to help!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  up in the Bluegrass state!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  on a Florida vacation behind enemy lines! By the way, hope you and the family are having a wonderful time, Brown. Stay safe!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  all over the world!
> 
> God Bless Boston and all those who have been affected!



Its great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Converted two more UGA fans from Maine! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Way to go Jeff!!!!! 

Go DAWGS up in Boston....... found out my cousin ran the marathon and had crossed the finish line just mins. Before the bombs went off...... she and her family are fine just shook up pretty bad........


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Way to go Jeff!!!!!
> 
> Go DAWGS up in Boston....... found out my cousin ran the marathon and had crossed the finish line just mins. Before the bombs went off...... she and her family are fine just shook up pretty bad........


 Glad their all ok John! It ashame that the world today is full of cowards!


----------



## John Cooper

thanks Bud....... they are good old Madison County folks and bleed Red and Black!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff and John, dont know what I am doing up. 4 oclock will come early, but one more day of chasing dem overgrown chickens. Wish about now I was in Fla with Brown.


----------



## brownceluse

Just got back to the room. No more parks headed to Daytona 1st thing in the morning. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS down in FL. .,...... have fun Jeff and family.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Go dawgs from west point lake


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the sunshine state.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Daytona beach!


----------



## KyDawg

This Dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> This Dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.



Congrats to you Charlie.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> This Dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.



HAPPY 43RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY! 

That's awesome and very rare! Congrats to the 2 of you and here's to many more.     


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> This Dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.



Awesome Charlie! Tell The Mrs the wife said Happy Anniversary! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

kydawg said:


> this dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.



happy 43rd.anniversary to you and the mrs.go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

WTG Charlie!!!!!!! Good on y'all!!!!!!! Happy anniversary!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thank all yall Dawgs for the well wishes. It only took me about a year to make her a UGA football fan.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys the whole family got baked at the beach today! Gonna be a lazy day tomorrow.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs boys the whole family got baked at the beach today! Gonna be a lazy day tomorrow.....



Take a rooster tail and try some surf fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> This Dawg is celebrating his 43rd wedding anniversary today.






Big congratulations to ya'll Mr. Charlie !!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Congrats Charles!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Martin, my anniversary might not be until tomorrow over there or it could have been yesterday.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Martin, my anniversary might not be until tomorrow over there or it could have been yesterday.



It was yesterday because now it's already tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Great Pic. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff did you try that rooster tail in the ocean? You might catch a rooster fish.


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Vickers was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs somewhere between Bethlehem Ga. and Daytona Beach.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Chula Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up around the Old Possum Hunter.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I did throw a rooster tail on an ultra light rod Charlie and caught a 30 pound red snapper. One more day then the long ride home.....


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I did throw a rooster tail on an ultra light rod Charlie and caught a 30 pound red snapper. One more day then the long ride home.....



That is great Jeff. I told my wife that I was going to try that when we go down there later this spring, and she told me to make sure she was not ont he beach when I did.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Morning Charlie and roll tide.



Morning Matthew. I hope yall roll into the a .com bowl.


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> That is great Jeff. I told my wife that I was going to try that when we go down there later this spring, and she told me to make sure she was not ont he beach when I did.





Go Dawgs! Even the ones that set the hook on their better half.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down at Sundown Farms.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Very quiet here tonight. Might be a good time to ban Matthew, Muddy.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Very quiet here tonight. Might be a good time to ban Matthew, Muddy.



  Roll Tide Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Fawgs and you know I 2nd the motion of banning 6..


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Matthew I guess Muddy didn't get my message.

GO DAWGS


----------



## Nitram4891

Morning fellas.   Go JACKETS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are having a good Yesterday Martin, or a good Tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs back in Georgia by now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Come on Muddy lets get 6 tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Come on Muddy lets get 6 tonight.



Y'all have a nice evening and Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs back in the great state of Ga.!


----------



## KyDawg

Glad you made it back to The State Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to get a turkey tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Good luck Charlie!



I need a good caller. When I call the buzzards start circling.


----------



## Matthew6

Kill that turkey Charlie and Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Kill that turkey Charlie and Roll Tide.



I saw where they are roosting. May show up early with a spot light.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> I saw where they are roosting. May show up early with a spot light.



Get em Charles!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I love a-day.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go DAWGS!!! from the airport in ATL. The redneck is going to Missouri on an adventure........


----------



## KyDawg

You show them Unicoi. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Unicoidawg said:


> Go DAWGS!!! from the airport in ATL. The redneck is going to Missouri on an adventure........


Have fun and wear shoes.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the show me state!


----------



## Buck

Lawd have mercy...went and got a new phone thinking it would be easier to post and I believe I have screwed up bigtime.  If someone can tell me where to find a Woody's app for a Samsung Galaxy SIII it would be much appreciated.  

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Buck said:


> Lawd have mercy...went and got a new phone thinking it would be easier to post and I believe I have screwed up bigtime.  If someone can tell me where to find a Woody's app for a Samsung Galaxy SIII it would be much appreciated.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!



You done out thunk yourself..


----------



## Buck

Muddyfoots said:


> You done out thunk yourself..



Until there's an app I don't recomend it.  This thing sucks.  


Missed ya this weekend.  We were at Bigox's place and had a blast.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Buck said:


> Until there's an app I don't recomend it.  This thing sucks.
> 
> 
> Missed ya this weekend.  We were at Bigox's place and had a blast.



I'm sure, but the beer was cold here, too..


----------



## Buck

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm sure, but the beer was cold here, too..



   You know there was plenty of that on hand, too..  

Matty got us stuck in the mud at 3 am about a mile and a half away from the cabin...


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Buck. Coming that way soon, maybe I will find you this time. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I was thinking about Rip tonight when I was eating those chicken livers for supper. I know how much he likes them.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Buck. Coming that way soon, maybe I will find you this time. Go Dawgs.



Been real busy, Charlie.  We've been going through a remodel on our house, our daughters are each going to the prom this month.  Along with one fixing to graduate from high school, and trying to get her decided on a college has taken about all my free time.  Also my youngest just got her learners permit to drive.  It's crazy around this place...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buck said:


> Been real busy, Charlie.  We've been going through a remodel on our house, our daughters are each going to the prom this month.  Along with one fixing to graduate from high school, and trying to get her decided on a college has taken about all my free time.  Also my youngest just got her learners permit to drive.  It's crazy around this place...








If need be, I'm available to escort yo daughters to the dance ???







Stang 'em BEEZZZZZZZZZZZ ~~~


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Been real busy, Charlie.  We've been going through a remodel on our house, our daughters are each going to the prom this month.  Along with one fixing to graduate from high school, and trying to get her decided on a college has taken about all my free time.  Also my youngest just got her learners permit to drive.  It's crazy around this place...



That's a lot going on at one time. Dont remember my two sons having that much going on at one time. But that Grandaughter of mine sure seems to get a lot more attention than my two Grand boys.


----------



## Buck

Hooked On Quack said:


> If need be, I'm available to escort yo daughters to the dance ???
> 
> 
> Stang 'em BEEZZZZZZZZZZZ ~~~




Can't let bradley out do ya, huh?  




KyDawg said:


> That's a lot going on at one time. Dont remember my two sons having that much going on at one time. But that Grandaughter of mine sure seems to get a lot more attention than my two Grand boys.



Oh lawd...last thing I need right now is a grand daughter...


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Can't let bradley out do ya, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lawd...last thing I need right now is a grand daughter...   [/QUO
> 
> Time flies as you get older, Grand youngins will be here before you can turn around twice. Seem like my boys were in high school yesterday and now they are grown men.


----------



## KyDawg

Hiawatha Berry was a Bulldawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Hiawatha Berry was a Bulldawg.



You went back on us with that one. I remember him, though. I'll never forget that name. Do you remember these guys?












Those were 2 DGDs, right there.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891

Morning (evening) fellas.  Go Jackets!   Sting em!


----------



## Hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Hiawatha Berry was a Bulldawg.



Yep, and a DG"gg"D before that.


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> You went back on us with that one. I remember him, though. I'll never forget that name. Do you remember these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were 2 DGDs, right there.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Who could forget either one of them.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs.....!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go Dawgs.....!



Where you been Possum man?


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning (evening) fellas.  Go Jackets!   Sting em!



I feel real good today, bro! Good day to you as well! 

Hey, speaking of _sting 'em_, that 17-0 blasting my Dawgs put on your yeller flies last night was a good stinging! Honestly, it was surprising to me as well. Sorry big brother had to abuse little brother that way. Feels real good, though!  

Read Article





GO DAWGS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Silver Britches said:


> I feel real good today, bro! Good day to you as well!
> 
> Hey, speaking of _sting 'em_, that 17-0 blasting my Dawgs put on your yeller flies last night was a good stinging! Honestly, it was surprising to me as well. Sorry big brother had to abuse little brother that way. Feels real good, though!
> 
> Read Article
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Sure was quite a public spanking Dawgs gave the Jackets yesterday, with no mercy dished out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold day in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie and  Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Matthew. Roll into the creek Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Scott Woerner was a DGD.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Scott Woerner was a DGD.



Who's the greatest Dawg, Charlie?

Trippi? Tark? Walker? Who else fits the list?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Who's the greatest Dawg, Charlie?
> 
> Trippi? Tark? Walker? Who else fits the list?



You bout got them all, but dont think I have an answer for that. Different eras you know. George Patton was a great offensive lineman in the mid 60's who most people would not think of but he was one of my favorites. But you cant go wrong with Mr Walker.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie I hope you killed a thunder chicken because this thread has been dead all day....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets and get that gobbler Charles!


----------



## Bitteroot

I'm about to bust this thang wide open......


----------



## Bitteroot

8.......ish.......


----------



## Nitram4891

What you bustin open root?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie I hope you killed a thunder chicken because this thread has been dead all day....... Go Dawgs!



My computer been dead all day long. Just got it back on line. I did not go today, thought I would try a roost tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Martin and possum man too.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Evening Martin and possum man too.



Evening KyDawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Evening KyDawg.



You still living in yesterday, or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Kill that turkey and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Jake Scott was a DGD.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> You still living in yesterday, or is it tomorrow?



I'm living in the future Charlie!  It's almost lunchtime on Friday now.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm living in the future Charlie!  It's almost lunchtime on Friday now.



What will they think of next. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Got a new job yesterday!!!!!!!! Turning in my 2 week notice today!!!!!!! Nice fat pay raise ...... Charlie when you head south just wave at me on the right side of I 24 at the bottom of Missionary Ridge!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats John!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on beautiful Friday in the Bluegrass. Congrats John I will toot the horn when I go by.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Tilly Mill road.


----------



## riprap

I miss the good 30 minute reads from the tide fans. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I miss the good 30 minute reads from the tide fans. Go Dawgs.



Hey Rip dont be a stranger. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Good to see ya rip!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff we need to get together with Rip and have Chicken Liver cooking.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm ready anytime! I love chicken livers!


----------



## KyDawg

So does Rip.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Got a new job yesterday!!!!!!!! Turning in my 2 week notice today!!!!!!! Nice fat pay raise ...... Charlie when you head south just wave at me on the right side of I 24 at the bottom of Missionary Ridge!!!!!!!!



Congrats on the new job Mr. Cooper.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip dont be a stranger. Go Dawgs.



Been doing some camping lately or rving, not roughing it at all. Getting a good bit in before the wife heads back to work.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ringold Ga.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets!!



Watch it Martin this is a DAWG thread.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Watch it Martin this is a DAWG thread.



It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it... 
 Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Terry Hoage was a DGD


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!
Have a great weekend, everyone!

Just for you, Martin!


----------



## KyDawg

Have a great weekend Silver. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891

Have a good weekend Silver jorts! 

You too Chuck! 

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Have a good weekend Silver jorts!
> 
> You too Chuck!
> 
> Go Jackets!



Still want to hunt hunt behind them dogs of yours. Somebody or some thing got my pointer last week. She was loose for about 20 minutes and just dissappeared without a trace.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Still want to hunt hunt behind them dogs of yours. Somebody or some thing got my pointer last week. She was loose for about 20 minutes and just dissappeared without a trace.



Hate to hear that Charlie, that's terrible.  Hope you get her back!  Mine will be happy when I get back home.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff, you peeling from all that Fla sun yet?


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Hate to hear that Charlie, that's terrible.  Hope you get her back!  Mine will be happy when I get back home.



She was getting some age on her but was the best retriveing dog I ever owned, and I have owned a few in my day.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> She was getting some age on her but was the best retriveing dog I ever owned, and I have owned a few in my day.



We will have to get a hunt together next fall.  I've always thought a sports forum dove shoot would be pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> We will have to get a hunt together next fall.  I've always thought a sports forum dove shoot would be pretty good.



We need to work on that. I am planting sunflowers in the next couple of weeks, but dont think many would show up here.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> We need to work on that. I am planting sunflowers in the next couple of weeks, but dont think many would show up here.



I'll bring the cold beer.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll bring the cold beer.



Aiming fluid.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Aiming fluid.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont too many people Dove right around here. I could have some great shoots if I could get my hitting percentage up.


----------



## Nitram4891

Well if you are willing to host, I bet might be a few of us that would show up!  Those little F16s are hard to hit.  My last limit took 3 boxes...


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Well if you are willing to host, I bet might be a few of us that would show up!  Those little F16s are hard to hit.  My last limit took 3 boxes...



I am always open to Georgians that head this way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy Saturday on the north bank of little Red river.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  on this beautiful Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 8 players taken in the draft!!! I hope Geathers can find a home too! He should have hung around another year!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! 8 players taken in the draft!!! I hope Geathers can find a home too! He should have hung around another year!



I was thinking the same thing about Kwame. Makes you wonder who are advising these kids sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Orr was a DGD. That was a long time ago but he was still a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Kwame. Makes you wonder who are advising these kids sometimes.



His families history is leaving early. Would have been nice to add him to the mix up front this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rained here for 24 hours and it is now storming.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for sunny weather!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for just getting a steady downpour.


----------



## brownceluse

Watching the George Jones birthday concert on GAC! Go Dawgs for the possum!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Watching the George Jones birthday concert on GAC! Go Dawgs for the possum!



Rain has put the Sattelite off the air here.


----------



## brownceluse

Got to love cable.... Go Dawgs for all the bammers that flirt with themselves in the mirror!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Got to love cable.... Go Dawgs for all the bammers that flirt with themselves in the mirror!



I am just happy that they allowed us to get that second tier runningback.


----------



## brownceluse

They didn't want him anyway..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Keeps this up and the two forks of the Red River will meet about in my living room. Go Dawgs trying to stay dry.


----------



## brownceluse

No rain here yet but I know it's in the way


----------



## KyDawg

Cant be none left when it leaves here.


----------



## Silver Britches

HUNKER DOWN CHARLIE! 

We may also get some rain tomorrow here in South Georgia. Don't want any bad weather, though! 

You stay safe, bro! 

By the way, just watched Django Unchained, with a few friends. It was 100% awful! Run away from this movie! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> HUNKER DOWN CHARLIE!
> 
> We may also get some rain tomorrow here in South Georgia. Don't want any bad weather, though!
> 
> You stay safe, bro!
> 
> By the way, just watched Django Unchained, with a few friends. It was 100% awful! Run away from this movie!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Thanks for the heads up Silver, going to the movies tomorrow. I think we are going to check out the Jackie Robinson Movie.


----------



## KyDawg

Water coming in the basement. Not the first time, but dont think I have ever seen come quite this fast.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the heads up Silver, going to the movies tomorrow. I think we are going to check out the Jackie Robinson Movie.


 
I watched Django Unchained, on iTunes.  I have not been to an actual theater in MANY years! Can't stand all the rude dummies that attend. Probably Bammer and Yeller flies. 

By the way, did you know that one of our own (Georgia Bulldog) does all the actual baseball playing scenes in 42? Read it here. Former University of Georgia outfielder Jasha Balcom.

I'm out for the night!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> I watched Django Unchained, on iTunes.  I have not been to an actual theater in MANY years! Can't stand all the rude dummies that attend. Probably Bammer and Yeller flies.
> 
> By the way, did you know that one of our own (Georgia Bulldog) does all the actual baseball playing scenes in 42? Read it here. Former University of Georgia outfielder Jasha Balcom.
> 
> I'm out for the night!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I have been to an actual theatre once in 25 years. Went a couple of years back and watched the Secretariat movie. We went to a matinee and there was only one other person in the there. Did not know that the Dawg was in 42. Thanks.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a soggy Kentucky. The "little" Red river not to little anymore. We still dry though, but fought water in the basement most of night.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in flooded KY...... glad y'all are OK Charlie!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we found the rain!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GO DAWGS from storming Troup Co.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hoping to make it out of the chalk mines before the rain hits here in the MON !!!



Go GT !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a soggy Sunday!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a sunny Sunday afternnon in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

The catfish up here are teaching the squirrels how to swim. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS over in Tiger Ga.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets, evening Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Martin. Where is Tiger Ga. John, that is a new one on me. And you dont get many new ones on me in The State.


----------



## Nitram4891

Did a little hiking this week.  Got a pretty cool view of the HK airport from the top of the climb.


----------



## John Cooper

Tiger is over by Hollywood....... lol...... its in the NE mountains.....


----------



## KyDawg

OOkay.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!! Getting ready to start the new Job!!!!!! Excited to be a part of Lee-Smith, International Trucks Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck John!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy the new job John.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs enjoying my day off!


----------



## KyDawg

It is raining down there today Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse

Nah it's still cloudy but it should be sunny by this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

I had planned to take my Grandsons fishing today, but with the high water I cant get in anywhere that is decent for them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope you found something to do with them grand kids Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hope you found something to do with them grand kids Charlie.



They played hide and seek in the house all day. I have been looking for one of them for over 4 hours.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hope you found something to do with them grand kids Charlie.



They have been upset all afternoon at the thoughts of chicken livers for dinner.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> They have been upset all afternoon at the thoughts of chicken livers for dinner.



Maybe That is why I cant find the last one.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



This^^^^


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the etowah river!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on the etowah river!



I always wanted to go arrowhead hunting on the banks of the Etowah. Bet there have been some nice ones picked up there.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm sur there is Charlie. Go Dawgs'


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the SW corner of Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! Gotta get used to night shift..... but had a great first night!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! Gotta get used to night shift..... but had a great first night!!!!!!!



Get you a window fan and put in the room where you sleep.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Get you a window fan and put in the room where you sleep.



And take 50 mg of Benadryl. It works.


----------



## John Cooper

Got the fan..... no biggie...... I just work 3-midnight...... just gotta get back in the groove...... lol......

Go DAWGS for night shift!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Donaldsonville Ga.


----------



## kmckinnie

As far as I'm concerned, Them Dawgs where alsome last year. Them boys from Donaldsonville Are corn fed country boys......


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on lunch break!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

To Dawgs smackin around some ...... Folks....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> To Dawgs smackin around some ...... Folks....



What up Bitter man?


----------



## Bitteroot

Answer yo dang cellular device.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Answer yo dang cellular device.....



In a talkative mood tonite, are we?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Answer yo dang cellular device.....



My cellular device has not made any of dem, dingy ding noises.


----------



## John Cooper

Blue Grass cell service must be down....... go DAWGS.......


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Blue Grass cell service must be down....... go DAWGS.......



My battery was deader than Columbus.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go figer......


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> In a talkative mood tonite, are we?



I called all of friends ....... Done in 8 minutes....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Go figer......



It is working now Gregg call me.


----------



## Silver Britches

Not sure if you guys are familiar with it, but it's a wonderful program to use. You can talk to many friends all at once in a group conversation. Y'all can even look at each other while you chat, if you so desire.  Of course that is an option, you can just talk if you like. You can send files (images, videos, music, most anything) and it's a great tool to keep in touch with family and friends. Save those cell minutes and use Skype, instead. Plus, you don't have to ever worry about a cell phone battery going dead!  

More info and download it here Skype

I keep in touch with some of my family and friends through Skype and I highly recommend it. The sound quality to me is amazing!

Some of you guys seem to be pretty close friends who talk to each other a lot by phone. Just thought I'd throw this out there. 

Anyway...


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 728564
> 
> Not sure if you guys are familiar with it, but it's a wonderful program to use. You can talk to many friends all at once in a group conversation. Y'all can even look at each other while you chat, if you so desire.  Of course that is an option, you can just talk if you like. You can send files (images, videos, music, most anything) and it's a great tool to keep in touch with family and friends. Save those cell minutes and use Skype, instead. Plus, you don't have to ever worry about a cell phone battery going dead!
> 
> More info and download it here Skype
> 
> I keep in touch with some of my family and friends through Skype and I highly recommend it. The sound quality to me is amazing!
> 
> Some of you guys seem to be pretty close friends who talk to each other a lot by phone. Just thought I'd throw this out there.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Does that mean I would have to look at Bitteroot when I talk to him?


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Does that mean I would have to look at Bitteroot when I talk to him?



  No! Only if you wish to do so. There's an option to video chat or just talk like you're on the phone. Which, by the way, is 'bout the only way I use it. You can even just type text messages to one another like you do here. More info here Skype Info

Trust me, even if you don't want to use it with the knuckleheads around here, it would be a great tool for keeping in touch with distant family. Heck, you might even have a blast with it.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> No! Only if you wish to do so. There's an option to video chat or just talk like you're on the phone. Which, by the way, is 'bout the only way I use it. You can even just type text messages to one another like you do here. More info here Skype Info
> 
> Trust me, even if you don't want to use it with the knuckleheads around here, it would be a great tool for keeping in touch with distant family. Heck, you might even have a blast with it.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I use it late at night to talk to my Allstate agent.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> I use it late at night to talk to my Allstate agent.



  Love that commercial!


----------



## Bitteroot

"Well she's a guy, so...."     Where is hummdaddy anyway....?


----------



## John Cooper

Good morning and GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Don't make me drop da hamma on this thingy...


----------



## Matthew6

Morning button masher.


----------



## Bitteroot

Mornin Matt....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Motning Dawgs from the Southern most end of Kentucky, hard against the the Tennessee Line.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in plantation Fl!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish I was on a plantation in Fla right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Bill Stanfill was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody needs to let the Dawgs out.


----------



## Bitteroot

Da Dawgs is out bro.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Da Dawgs is out bro.....



Bout time I though somebody had de-barked em.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Bout time I though somebody had de-barked em.



They did, in December.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for a 5 day on call stretch!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Jeff, Morning John, go turkey hunting with a BB gun Matt.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, finally getting garden planting started this afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Been a nice day here. Hope it has been that way for all you Dawgs and Martin, and 6.


----------



## Matthew6

Have a nice evening Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on second shift!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John has computer access at work. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Have a nice evening Charlie.



You are up kinda late tonight my friend.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

They are working on setting it up........ but I will still have to post from my phone.....lol


GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in  Lee County Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  That's a nice avatar picture KyDawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie Sah!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Schley Co. Wildcats, in a Dawg fight, to survive in the first round of the state baseball playoffs....


----------



## KyDawg

Sitting here waiting on the flood Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Talking about 3 inches of rain here. How's the wind up there? Wind and rain here means a lot of overtime for me...


----------



## KyDawg

No wind yet, but they say it is on the way.


----------



## riprap

Tired of the rain.


----------



## brownceluse

Cold, windy, raining means miserable day at work. Go Dawgs for those who work inside today!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Wet up here too.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. RTR.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6, trying to stay dry. Wonder if Martin is home yet.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Schley Co. Wildcats, in a Dawg fight, to survive in the first round of the state baseball playoffs....


Who won?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on the mountain....... If I see the Ark I will know its bad!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I went and lost all my money on the Derby.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I went and lost all my money on the Derby.



That is heartbreaking news! Everyone send money and some can goods to help this poor guy out.  

GO DAWGS!  on nice and comfortable Sunday afternoon. Finally a break from the rain.


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> That is heartbreaking news! Everyone send money and some can goods to help this poor guy out.
> 
> GO DAWGS!  on nice and comfortable Sunday afternoon. Finally a break from the rain.



That is very nice Silver. I love beanie weenies. 

GO DAWGS!!!

Like I know anything about horse racing.


----------



## John Cooper

Send me your address Charlie. I have some venison summer sausage!!!!! Might have a jar or two of some home made and canned BBQ also........

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the last 24 hours at work!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs eatin beanie weanie in ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Matthew I am thinking about spending a little time down your way. around Talking Rock, maybe you would buy me a cold Beer.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Hey Matthew I am thinking about spending a little time down your way. around Talking Rock, maybe you would buy me a cold Beer.



We can definitely do that.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GO DAWGS from Blue Ridge Ga....God's Country


----------



## brownceluse

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GO DAWGS from Blue Ridge Ga....God's Country



Nice to see you outlaw! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Hapeville, GA.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Roll Tide to all.


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time Go Dawgs from Decatur Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

It's  great to be a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Lunch time Go Dawgs from Decatur Ga!



Some decent food/beer places in Decatur.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Some decent food/beer places in Decatur.



Not my kind of place but its better than most parts of Dekalb county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Bambridge Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs Dawgs, love me some Dawg Football.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time for that Georgia road trip.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for that Georgia road trip.


You need to roll it on down here to Talking Rock and sip on some cold ones.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock, Free Home, Jasper, Ellijay, Cherry Log, even over there at Big Canoe where everything is saging!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Need to get down south. Need to get out of Ky. Only problem is I have to go through Tennessee.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Not my kind of place but its better than most parts of Dekalb county



You don't like cold beer and good food?  I'll drink beer and eat food anywhere..might want to reevaluate your priorities.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good morning dwags and Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!! How is KY Charlie?...... wave when you go by!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Kentucky is............  well Kentucky.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Kentucky is............  well Kentucky.



Have they made their mind up on which side they're on yet?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Have they made their mind up on which side they're on yet?



According to what part of the state you are in. Logan County, where I live Leaned toward the confederacy. After the war Jesse James and the Youngers hung around/hid out around here. Old Jesse pulled one of his first Bank robberies in Russellville, Ky. About 12 miles north of here.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Good morning dwag!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Martin for showing us the top 4 Tech Plays in the last 10 UGA/Tech Games.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Martin for showing us the top 4 Tech Plays in the last 10 UGA/Tech Games.



You're welcome Chuck!


----------



## brownceluse

Dang Martin you were on fire! I'll let you have it I know it's been a long stretch..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Martin has been out of the country too much lately.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Why are there Tec pics in here?


----------



## KyDawg

Martin gets confused sometimes Muddy.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Martin gets confused sometimes Muddy.



I don't care too much for Tec..


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie dawg. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Why are there Tec pics in here?



Let them city boys have some. They only get one once a decade...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to finish planting their garden, before the next flood come through.


----------



## KyDawg

Am I the only one that thinks we will have a better D this year than last?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Am I the only one that thinks we will have a better D this year than last?



Not to sure about that Charlie. I dont think it will be much worse... At least I hope not.


----------



## KyDawg

I think we will have a better d-line coach and will play better as a unit. Might not be as much highlite reel stuff, but we will be more consistent and get more people to the ball. Just my gut feeling, but I may be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think we will have a better d-line coach and will play better as a unit. Might not be as much highlite reel stuff, but we will be more consistent and get more people to the ball. Just my gut feeling, but I may be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.



We dang sure have a better D line coach.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We dang sure have a better D line coach.



We just need to get through those first couple tough games. They will tell us alot about the rest of the season.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy day in the bluegrass.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets.  Have a good weekend Charlie and Co.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew, and afternoon to you too Martin. You guys dont forget that Sunday is Mother's day. It will be my first one in almost 67 years without mine, sure do miss her.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and happy Mother's Day Matthew...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie tell the Mrs. that we wish her a happy Mother's Day! Go Dawgs in SE Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Jeff, wish yours a happy one for me.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in tallapoosa ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy roll tide Saturday to all.


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I Like Ham. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I Like Ham. Go Dawgs.



I like baconRTR.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I Like Ham. Go Dawgs.





Matthew6 said:


> I like baconRTR.



I like ham and bacon. Not Bama so much.

Wonder if Charlie would send me some of that bacon for some green peanuts when the time comes..

Elk would be good too, but don't know nobody that has that..


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I like ham and bacon. Not Bama so much.
> 
> Wonder if Charlie would send me some of that bacon for some green peanuts when the time comes..
> 
> Elk would be good too, but don't know nobody that has that..



Sounds like a good trade to me. I know a fellow who has some elk.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I like ham and bacon. Not Bama so much.
> 
> Wonder if Charlie would send me some of that bacon for some green peanuts when the time comes..
> 
> Elk would be good too, but don't know nobody that has that..





KyDawg said:


> Sounds like a good trade to me. I know a fellow who has some elk.



It's in the mail....... I swear!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in South Ga who need Elk meat! Go Dawgs in South Ga that will get some elk meat eventually!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in South Ga who need Elk meat! Go Dawgs in South Ga that will get some elk meat eventually!



Let me know when you want to take it and I will be your guide in South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Let me know when you want to take it and I will be your guide in South Georgia.



I was going to mail it but it may get there faster if I plan a trip down south....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I was going to mail it but it may get there faster if I plan a trip down south....



I know some fine Bass ponds down that way.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I know some fine Bass ponds down that way.



 Go Dawgs for some fine Bass Fishing!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Mother's Day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go.....


----------



## Bitteroot

Dawgs....


----------



## Bitteroot

Woof.....


----------



## Bitteroot




----------



## KyDawg

Go all you Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go all you Dawgs down in The State.



Go Dawgs. Evenin' Charlie..


----------



## KyDawg

Evenin Muddy, if you catch anymore of them Bamers around here run em off.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on this fine Mothers Day. Evening boys might thaw out some elk steaks for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on this fine Mothers Day. Evening boys might thaw out some elk steaks for supper tomorrow night.



Had to settle for cow steak tonight..


----------



## KyDawg

Got to try me some of Elk along the way. Took the wife out to eat tonight in Nashville. My steak was not good, but we were in Tennessee.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Had to settle for cow steak tonight..



Your time will come......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Your time will come......... Go Dawgs!



I've heard that...............


More than once..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I've heard that...............
> 
> 
> More than once..



My preacher says as long as you get there before the service is over you aint late... So I'm just running behind I'm not late....


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got to try me some of Elk along the way. Took the wife out to eat tonight in Nashville. My steak was not good, but we were in Tennessee.



I would tell you I will send you some but I dodnt want to make myself look like a liar.... Last guy I told that is still watchng for the mail man...


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I would tell you I will send you some but I dodnt want to make myself look like a liar.... Last guy I told that is still watchng for the mail man...



Yeah, he does give you a hard time about that. Send him some of that possum we killed, he wont know the difference.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, he does give you a hard time about that. Send him some of that possum we killed, he wont know the difference.



 I'm afraid that joker knows the difference.. I'll save the possum for the Matthew.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm afraid that joker knows the difference.. I'll save the possum for the Matthew.....



I think we should save some for Martin also.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think we should save some for Martin also.



You know them city boy Techies wont eat possum,, We'll have to tell him its chicken or something.


----------



## brownceluse

Organic of course


----------



## KyDawg

We will tell them it is Chicken livers, old Martin eats some kind of fancy chicken liver.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip Rap wont eat chicken livers, so aint no way he gonna eat any possum.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We will tell them it is Chicken livers, old Martin eats some kind of fancy chicken liver.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I know Bitteroot eats possum.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I know Bitteroot eats possum.



Oh yeah Ol Root knows what good eatin is.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Oh yeah Ol Root knows what good eatin is.



They aint bad with sweet potatoes.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They aint bad with sweet potatoes.



I'd rather eat coon but possum will do. Sweet taters carrots,,,,, MmmHmmm!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'd rather eat coon but possum will do. Sweet taters carrots,,,,, MmmHmmm!



Groundhog aint bad but old Les never liked it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Groundhog aint bad but old Les never liked it.



Man this thread has made me hungry....


----------



## KyDawg

I think I will fry up some Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

I think I'll warm up a elk steak


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I think I'll warm up a elk steak



If it moves, choot em.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If it moves, choot em.



Check that I went with a piece of red velvet cake the wife made yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg

I like red velvet cake. But I dont like Bama.


----------



## brownceluse

6 has been lurking for 20 minutes..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Sup......Dawgs . Gnight.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this Dawg gonna hit the hay, I am going Badger hunting at daylight.


----------



## Matthew6

Save that possum for bitterroot. Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS.......


----------



## Nitram4891

Morning Charlie and dwags.  Brownie I'll eat some possum if you eat some escargots.  Deal?  It's really not bad with some butter and garlic.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOD MORNING DAWGS! 

And I guess the same to them other clowns buzzing around in here. 






GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Dawgs, You too 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BZZZZZZZZZZ  !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Quack is back in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Morning Charlie and dwags.  Brownie I'll eat some possum if you eat some escargots.  Deal?  It's really not bad with some butter and garlic.  Go Jackets!



I'm game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

How hard could it be to eat a snail. Even a possum can outrun a snail.


----------



## Hankus

possum be alright, but a shell slug ain fit fur killin, much less vittles


----------



## KyDawg

These river mussels up here aint no count either. They are big as a catcher's mitt.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> These river mussels up here aint no count either. They are big as a catcher's mitt.



Roll Tide to all the possum and slug eating dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide to all the possum and slug eating dwags.



At least we can tell the difference.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  Down with the possum eating dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs, you too Martin.


----------



## Matthew6

PHP:
	






KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs, you too Martin.


morning chuck


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy 6


----------



## Nitram4891

Good afternoon Charlie and Six!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hey , hey !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Good afternoon Charlie and Six!



Go jackets.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Bama sux and Tech puts the S in Sux!


----------



## KyDawg

You tell em Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Amp Arnold was a DGD. Finally got it in the right thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning from Kentucky Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Dawgs beat the Yeller Flies 14-13 last night in Atlanta.
Georgia erased an early seven-run deficit to outlast Georgia Tech 14-13 in 11 innings Tuesday and win the season series in front of 3,003 at Russ Chandler Stadium. Georgia improved to (19-31) while Tech fell to (32-21). The game lasted four hours and 26 minutes.


----------



## Nitram4891

Afternoon dwags and Charles!  Silver did you break out the silver jorts today, it's starting to get warm!

Go Jackets!


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon dwags and Charles!  Silver did you break out the silver jorts today, it's starting to get warm!
> 
> Go Jackets!



Well, afternoon to you, too! Yes, I have them on and this cool breeze feels very good swirling around up in them.  Figured I'd prune the hedges in them on this beautiful day. I'll leave the clippings outside my gates, you just be here to pick them up first thing in the morning! 



GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891

Silver Britches said:


> Well, afternoon to you, too! Yes, I have them on and this cool breeze feels very good swirling around up in them.  Figured I'd prune the hedges in them on this beautiful day. I'll leave the clippings outside my gates, you just be here to pick them up first thing in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!



TMI silver jorts...TMI!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Silver. Afternoon Martin. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Nitram4891 said:


> TMI silver jorts...TMI!







KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Silver. Afternoon Martin. Go Dawgs!



Afternoon to you, sir!


----------



## KyDawg

Phillip Daniels was DGD


----------



## Hooked On Quack

No No:


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Matthew6

Good evening to all. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff is a DGD


----------



## Nitram4891

kydawg said:


> jeff is a dgdwag



fify


----------



## Nitram4891

Time to go get some BBQ...Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon from The Commonwealth. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Go Dawg thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tuscaloosa Alabama!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Tuscaloosa Alabama!



Beef on a bun tonite...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am thinking about going out and get a few frogs tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant go frog hunting tonight, season aint open yet.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Cant go frog hunting tonight, season aint open yet.



Frog season, Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

Frog season in Kentucky comes in tomorrow. No Joke. Crazy aint it.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Frog season in Kentucky comes in tomorrow. No Joke. Crazy aint it.



As the resident frog I'll go ahead and give you a lifetime license to go whenever you want Charlie!


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Frog season in Kentucky comes in tomorrow. No Joke. Crazy aint it.



Yep.

Do you just cut off one leg and throw it back so it can grow back next year, or do you go ahead and take both?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nitram4891 said:


> As the resident frog I'll go ahead and give you a lifetime license to go whenever you want Charlie!





Muddyfoots said:


> Yep.
> 
> Do you just cut off one leg and throw it back so it can grow back next year, or do you go ahead and take both?



Take both of his legs, Charlie.

Clip them wangs, too.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> As the resident frog I'll go ahead and give you a lifetime license to go whenever you want Charlie!



It would be my luck that I would get caught Gigging frogs out of season, dont think I would live that one down. As slow is the news is around here, there would probably be a picture of me handcuffed on the front page of the weekly paper.


----------



## KyDawg

Also up here if you gig frogs you have to have a fishing license and if you hunt them with a 22 you got to have a hunting License. At least thet dont have a frog tag. yet


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Beef on a bun tonite...
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Thats ashame we had elk burgers tonight.......


----------



## KyDawg

The frogs up here arent near as big as South Georgia frogs. We used to run them with dogs down there. I always had 10 or 12 froghounds.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Thats ashame we had elk burgers tonight.......



I hear the IRS is looking for folks like you to "check in to"...



KyDawg said:


> The frogs up here arent near as big as South Georgia frogs. We used to run them dogs down there. I always had 10 or 12 froghounds.



Miniature chiwawas make good froghounds.


----------



## Nitram4891

Blackened mahi and tilapia over here...and by blackened I mean searing hot cast iron pan blackedened.  I hope the yuppie neighbors don't call the fire dept.  GO JACKETS!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I hear the IRS is looking for folks like you to "check in to"...
> 
> 
> 
> Miniature chiwawas make good froghounds.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I hear the IRS is looking for folks like you to "check in to"...
> 
> 
> 
> Miniature chiwawas make good froghounds.



I always used a Chihuahua, Jack Russell, Chow, Pit Bull, with a little bloodhound mix.


----------



## Hankus

KyDawg said:


> I always used a Chihuahua, Jack Russell, Chow, Pit Bull, with a little bloodhound mix.



hoss now that's a dog


----------



## KyDawg

Hankus said:


> hoss now that's a dog



They will bite their self if they cant find anything else to bite.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I always used a Chihuahua, Jack Russell, Chow, Pit Bull, with a little bloodhound mix.



I said Chiwawa. Different breed.

Mixed with a English Bull, Lab, Pointer and Springer makes the best.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Blackened mahi and tilapia over here...and by blackened I mean searing hot cast iron pan blackedened.  I hope the yuppie neighbors don't call the fire dept.  GO JACKETS!



Martin you must live in a high class neigborhood.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Martin you must live in a high class neigborhood.



Hes a tech graduate he lives in Techwood boizzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

If I burned any fish up here three volunteer firemen would show up with their UK caps on and a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If I burned any fish up here three volunteer firemen would show up with their UK caps on and a bottle of ketchup.



You aught to burn some fish about once a month to give them something to do Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> You aught to burn some fish about once a month to give them something to do Charlie.



I would, but they would start talking about Basket Ball before they got out of the truck.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I would, but they would start talking about Basket Ball before they got out of the truck.


----------



## KyDawg

BB is a religion us here. Cal is the high priest.


----------



## brownceluse

Its all they got because fb suxxxxxxxxxx up there. I bet they are pumped about Stoops..


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Its all they got because fb suxxxxxxxxxx up there. I bet they are pumped about Stoops..



They had around 50,000 at the spring game. I think somebody spread a rumor that the BB team would scrimmage at halftime.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They had around 50,000 at the spring game. I think somebody spread a rumor that the BB team would scrimmage at halftime.



 Stoops will do better than Joker, but it will just land him a better SEC job.....


----------



## KyDawg

Night all you Dawgs out there.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Night all you Dawgs out there.



Good night Charlie and roll tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good morning dwags!  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs, you to Martin.


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy Friday in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on lunch break!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

God Dawgs with with all the grandkids in the house.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS fixing to head home in the rain!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the mon!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning to all the dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Calhoun Georgia.


----------



## tell sackett

Go Dawgs in the suburbs of the mon. 

The sun came out in the mon this morning, it just came out here.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It is kinda Quite here tonight ater two days of youngins running around the house.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Up kinda late tonight Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Long day in the mon


----------



## KyDawg

Thinking about having a one year anniversary Lunch at Boudreaux in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hankus

go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about having a one year anniversary Lunch at Boudreaux in a couple of weeks.



Just let me know... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie. RTR.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Albany Georgia.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bacon wrapped elk would be good.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Bacon wrapped elk would be good.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



Jeff told me he was not going to send you any Elk until you barred Matthew.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Jeff told me he was not going to send you any Elk until you barred Matthew.



I'm thinkin' Jeff is the one to be barred..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm thinkin' Jeff is the one to be barred..



Getting barred for hoarding Elk meat is gonna be embarassing.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Honey Jeff don't care...


----------



## KyDawg

Guess Jeff went to bed early tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Easy now...... I can't help it that I'm a procrastinator!!! Go Dawgs fellars!


----------



## KyDawg

I want to try some Elk too, Hear it is good.


----------



## KyDawg

I might even try to make some Elk Bacon. Might be kinda lean though.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I want to try some Elk too, Hear it is good.





KyDawg said:


> I might even try to make some Elk Bacon. Might be kinda lean though.



If turkey bacon is eatable I know elk bacon would be good good good..


----------



## KyDawg

The only ingredient I am missing is Elk.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The only ingredient I am missing is Elk.


----------



## KyDawg

Less would probaly eat ELK Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm sure he would.


----------



## KyDawg

How many days to kickoff Jeff?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm thinkin' Jeff is the one to be barred..



This^^^^^^. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Here's to the soon-to-be new baseball coach at Georgia. Who ever it may be.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^. Go Dawgs.



No No: Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How many days to kickoff Jeff?



102!


----------



## KyDawg

A Monday Morning Go Dawgs from Kentucky.


----------



## Nitram4891

Happy Monday dwags!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Frog seaon is open now, might go get a few later on.


----------



## brownceluse

Just had baked Salmon and squash for supper! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Just had baked Salmon and squash for supper! Go Dawgs!



I had a taco salad made with BEEF.

Will be pickin' fresh squash in about 3 days.


----------



## Matthew6

I just had some awesome lasagna, and a walnut peach salad at Lucia's in East Cobb.  Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs eating bacon wrapped frogs in Kentucky.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> I just had some awesome lasagna, and a walnut peach salad at Lucia's in East Cobb.  Go Dawgs



That sounds...., well,....girly...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I had a taco salad made with BEEF.
> 
> Will be pickin' fresh squash in about 3 days.



I hear that ELK taste good in those taco salads Muddy.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I hear that ELK taste good in those taco salads Muddy.



You've heard that, too? Small world.

I haven't seen an elk around here in years.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You've heard that, too? Small world.
> 
> I haven't seen an elk around here in years.



I only know one man down that way that has seen one lately.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I only know one man down that way that has seen one lately.



And it was probably cooked and on his plate...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> And it was probably cooked and on his plate...



And he wont even share a picture of it .


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> That sounds...., well,....girly...



Yep. But it was da bomb.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> That sounds...., well,....girly...



I'm sure it was way over priced in east Cobb too..


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> I'm sure it was way over priced in east Cobb too..



Charlie, he is avoiding much more important stuff..No No:


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I had a taco salad made with BEEF.
> 
> Will be pickin' fresh squash in about 3 days.





KyDawg said:


> I hear that ELK taste good in those taco salads Muddy.





Muddyfoots said:


> You've heard that, too? Small world.
> 
> I haven't seen an elk around here in years.



Y'all are in luck I may have a steak or three in the freezer.... I happen to have both of your address too!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Y'all are in luck I may have a steak or three in the freezer.... I happen to have both of your address too!



That horse is gonna be tender.................one day.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Y'all say a big prayer for those tornado tradgedies in Oklahoma.

Sad...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all say a big prayer for those tornado tradgedies in Oklahoma.
> 
> Sad...



Already done, so terribly tragic.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> That horse is gonna be tender.................one day.



I may be slow but I always keep my word....... Eventually!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all say a big prayer for those tornado tradgedies in Oklahoma.
> 
> Sad...



Prayers sent!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope Bodreaux's got some soft shell crab ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hope Bodreaux's got some soft shell crab ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS .......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this morning!


----------



## Nitram4891

When is the Boudreaux lunch?  I'm in.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> When is the Boudreaux lunch?  I'm in.



Dates made available as plans get firmer. Good Martin morning.


----------



## Matthew6

I'm down with it. Gotta meet Charlie. I like bacon.


----------



## Nitram4891

Sounds like a plan Charles.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Just got back from Nashville, went down to stir dem old Vandy boys up a little bit. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from Nashville, went down to stir dem old Vandy boys up a little bit. Go Dawgs.



Jeff didn't even have the decency to wish me a happy birthday. He's doomed. He was a good Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddy I sure hope you had a good one. Maybe you can make the Chula Doveshoot this fall, aint too far from you.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Jeff didn't even have the decency to wish me a happy birthday. He's doomed. He was a good Dawg.



Muddy!!!!! Happy birthday brother! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Muddy!!!!! Happy birthday brother! Go Dawgs!



Message deleted by DOJ...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Message deleted by DOJ...



That one went over my head.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Jeff didn't even have the decency to wish me a happy birthday. He's doomed. He was a good Dawg.


Happy birthday muddyfoots and go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Doj????


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> That one went over my head.





brownceluse said:


> Doj????



You knuckleheads don't know what the Department of Justice is?


----------



## Muddyfoots

I'm going to bed in disgust.



Matthew6 said:


> Happy birthday muddyfoots and go dawgs.



Thanks Matthew!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## KyDawg

Didn't think Holder was watching us, aint he got something better to do.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on another stormy day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Forsyth county!


----------



## KyDawg

Larry Rakestraw was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs up in Towns County!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Mableton Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in douglasville ga!!! Where you at rip?


----------



## KyDawg

Rip must be working 6 days a week, and fishing 1.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in Banks county ......


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Bryan County!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I think rip has moved on Charlie...


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I think rip has moved on Charlie...



He will be back, just taking a rest. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Didn't think Holder was watching us, aint he got something better to do.



"I don't know" is the best I can come up with..


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ellaville Ga.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Ellaville Ga.



This Dawg'll bark...


----------



## KyDawg

Go you barking Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

H day aint that far away.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide to all.


----------



## Nitram4891

Jackets are in and hosting the golf national championships.  I bet Rex thinks they all use anchored putters too.

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Jackets are in and hosting the golf national championships.  I bet Rex thinks they all use anchored putters too.
> 
> Go Jackets!



Afternoon Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Jeff, Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Trying to finish replanting my corn.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... got 60 lbs of Boston butts rubbed down and ready to put on the smoker in the morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs...... got 60 lbs of Boston butts rubbed down and ready to put on the smoker in the morning!!!!!!!!!



What time do I need to be there?


----------



## John Cooper

Probably around 7:00 pm...... they should be ready to take off there abouts!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I will be in Tennesse the next few day John, just not that far south. That sounds good though.


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie...... Jeff ....... y'all come up Monday and enjoy the shin dig....... sorry martin and Mathew....... no Jacket or Tide fans allowed.........

Starts at 2pm eastern time


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Charlie...... Jeff ....... y'all come up Monday and enjoy the shin dig....... sorry martin and Mathew....... no Jacket or Tide fans allowed.........
> 
> Starts at 2pm eastern time


I wish I could! At least post some pics of the finished product....


----------



## John Cooper

I will try and post.pics but I still haven't got the nack  of posting from my droid phone......lol


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Charlie...... Jeff ....... y'all come up Monday and enjoy the shin dig....... sorry martin and Mathew....... no Jacket or Tide fans allowed.........
> 
> Starts at 2pm eastern time



Wish I could make it John, but I will be Babysitting.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Butts and knuckleheads. I ain't missed nothing......

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Muddy your invited too........ lol......


----------



## Muddyfoots

John Cooper said:


> Hey Muddy your invited too........ lol......



I appreciate the invite, but that's a  fer piece to travel for a day.

We need to get you down here for one of our shoots. June would be a good time. Camp all weekend..Jeff and Charlie may be too "city"..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I appreciate the invite, but that's a  fer piece a good time. Camp all weekend..Jeff and Charlie may be too "city"..



I have to walk toward town to hunt at night.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I have to walk toward town to hunt at night.



That's probably a better excuse than Jeff's.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> That's probably a better excuse than Jeff's.



The shipment just got delayed again!


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I appreciate the invite, but that's a  fer piece to travel for a day.
> 
> We need to get you down here for one of our shoots. June would be a good time. Camp all weekend..Jeff and Charlie may be too "city"..



What yall shoot in June and what kinda smoke iron do I need to bring?


----------



## KyDawg

We going to lock this one up tomorrow night. Better get another one in the oven Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

The next one is all your Charlie! You start it and will blow it up! I can't wait to beat Bama in the seccg this year!


----------



## KyDawg

These post without your name on them wouldn't be the same. No offense to the Mod that started this one during your abscence. They resuced it from a Techie and I appreciate that, but it's gotta be yours.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> These post without your name on them wouldn't be the same. No offense to the Mod that started this one during your abscence. They resuced it from a Techie and I appreciate that, but it's gotta be yours.



Go Dawgs Charlie! BJ just want the Go Dawgs to keep coming!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie! BJ just want the Go Dawgs to keep coming!



So do I. Go Dawgs and thanks to BJ for keeping it going. preciate it man.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in white county


----------



## Silver Britches

Guess coach is still going to have to wait for that indoor practice facility. Read here.

I honestly don't get it. Football brings in the most money and Georgia has been doing decent in football as of late, you'd think what ever could be done to help the team better prepare, would be done. Richt wants one and most other SEC schools have one, UGA is a top tier school and we should have one, too. I also think it would be a great tool in our recruiting. Oh well, maybe we need to start a petition to get one. 

Anyway, I also would like to see Sanford Stadium expanded to at least 100,000. Yes, there are traffic issues, but I have no doubt we'd fill it up. Why not? Texas A&M is getting theirs expanded. We should have been there years ago in my opinion.

Well, I just had to get this off my chest!

Good night, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Guess coach is still going to have to wait for that indoor practice facility. Read here.
> 
> I honestly don't get it. Football brings in the most money and Georgia has been doing decent in football as of late, you'd think what ever could be done to help the team better prepare, would be done. Richt wants one and most other SEC schools have one, UGA is a top tier school and we should have one, too. I also think it would be a great tool in our recruiting. Oh well, maybe we need to start a petition to get one.
> 
> Anyway, I also would like to see Sanford Stadium expanded to at least 100,000. Yes, there are traffic issues, but I have no doubt we'd fill it up. Why not? Texas A&M is getting theirs expanded. We should have been there years ago in my opinion.
> 
> Well, I just had to get this off my chest!
> 
> Good night, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Aint like we dont have to money for it. Cant think of any reason we dont have one. The lack of one hurts us in recruiting IMHO.


----------



## Silver Britches

Oh I forgot. How do you all like the new Georgiadogs look? http://www.georgiadogs.com/ 

Mkay, good night fo real dis time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Friday to all of you in mutt land. Roll Tide.


----------



## Nitram4891

We got an indoor practice facility.    It hasn't been very beneficial yet...

Go Jackets practicing indoors!


----------



## Nitram4891

John Cooper said:


> Charlie...... Jeff ....... y'all come up Monday and enjoy the shin dig....... sorry martin and Mathew....... no Jacket or Tide fans allowed.........
> 
> Starts at 2pm eastern time



That ain't right.    I make my own smoke anyway...


----------



## Matthew6

Go Jackets cooking some good looking food.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> Go Jackets cooking some good looking food.



Roll tide Matthew!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Matthew, Martin and John. Yall dont know how long I have beem wating for the chance to say that. Morn to you you Jeff.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Friday Charlie.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Morning Matthew, Martin and John. Yall dont know how long I have beem wating for the chance to say that. Morn to you you Jeff.



Afternoon Charlie!  Hope you have a good weekend in the commonwealth!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Have a safe and enjoyable Memorial Day Weekend, dudes! _Yes, even to the trolls!_ All of you!  







GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs to Charlie, John, silver and the rest of Dawg faithful! Roll Tide Matthew! Go Jackets Martin! Feeling good today ready to start this 3 day weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon Charlie!  Hope you have a good weekend in the commonwealth!



My weekend will be spent in Nashville babysitting.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky and down in Georgia.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs headed to catch some bluegill and shellcrackers.

Be back around dark..


----------



## Matthew6

Go Bammers sitting on the boat dock in Hiwassee drinking ice cold fosters beer.


----------



## brownceluse

Foster beer? You have to be a city boy....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs headed to catch some bluegill and shellcrackers.
> 
> Be back around dark..



Now I am mad.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew done run outa good beer.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, bet Rip is camping somewhere this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse

Rip is Mia. Go Dawgs for some Mexican food tonight


----------



## KyDawg

Rip will be back one day when we least expect him.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wedowee Al!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Joppa town Maryland!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse

Almost done with this one Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooooo Daaaawwwwwwggggggsssssss!


----------



## KyDawg

Not bad for someone that don't exist.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs From Moultrie to Bethlehem.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Not bad for someone that don't exist.



Are you sure that your real?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I love closing these threads! Bama SUX!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie sah it's almost time!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in jesup Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

CMR is a saint


----------



## brownceluse

......,.,,


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Are you sure that your real?



I wonder the same.......roll tide to imaginary dawg fans in adairville Kentucky.    Dang this beer is good..


----------



## brownceluse

Red and black! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I wonder the same.......roll tide to imaginary dawg fans in adairville Kentucky.    Dang this beer is good..



Go Dawgs for Ausie beer!


----------



## brownceluse

Ok Charlie 1000 is yours!


----------



## brownceluse

One more


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Maybe I will get to meet Charlie in person during Godogs 8


----------



## KyDawg

A bonus Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for keeping it going BJ.


----------



## brownceluse

This thread is done boys. BJ should lock his threads after a 1000 post....


----------



## Matthew6

Fosters oil can 3........goe dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!

Guys I can't figure out how to upload pics from my droid razor....... help!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go dawgs!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys I can't figure out how to upload pics from my droid razor....... help!!!!!!!



Have you sharpened it lately.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go dawgs!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys I can't figure out how to upload pics from my droid razor....... help!!!!!!!



Pm muddy


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs at the trailer park by railroad street in slick skillet Tennessee.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go JACKETS!!!  Enjoy your long weekend dawgs, bamers, tigers, and jackets!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS! in Collard Greens, Alabama! 







John, you should use a free cloud service to upload your pics too. After doing so, you can access them from your computer to post them where ever you like.

If interested, I use these 3 services and like them all. All offer free accounts. sign up at any or all links below and earn extra space for yourself and me. 

Copy

Dropbox

MegaCloud

Just create your free account, download the Android app to your phone and upload your pics to that service. Access your pics from that service to post where ever you like. BAM! Simple as pie.

GO DAWGS!  Again, have a great weekend and be safe, guys!


----------



## Muddyfoots

I get the last word.

Done.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Not so fast......  My thread...... GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Unicoidawg said:


> Not so fast......  My thread...... GO DAWGS!!!!



You were late to work.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You were late to work.



That's ok.....


----------



## Muddyfoots

Unicoidawg said:


> That's ok.....



Alright.


----------

